# A home made dish heater



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

This is a little early, but in time so that you can get ideas for doing something like this before winter when the weather is good. 


My dish is a 3lnb (18X20) and is a Tip of the Hat to Stuart Sweet, who created an image of a gold Slimline. I was losing a bit of paint on my Dish, so I repainted it. I used Metallic Gold Spray paint, and I like the results. As you can see, the reflector, arm, and LNB are all gold. The Mast is also Gold. It is highly reflective, and my signal strength went up by 5 points.

The second picture shows the parts that I used to make the Dish Heater. The black coil is 12 feet of Water Pipe Heater tape, and the orange block attached is the Thermostat. I used 9 plastic Clothespins with rubberized grips/ Because they are plastic, they are not damaged by weather at all.
The roll of tape is a metal foil tape, Not Duct Tape, and is also 100% weather proof

third picture is from below dish, and shows a front view where the heat tape is clipped to the dish. I started at the bottom near the Arm, and went up, around the top, and down the other side. There is a lip on the outside of the reflector and the Clothespins hold the heat tape right against the backside of the reflector. I used clips every 1/8th of the circle (about every 40 degrees or so) You can see some of the clothspins, but not all. 

Four shows the back side of the dish. As you can see the Azmuth, elevation and Tilt settings are also gold. On the near side you can see the hear tape pressed against the rim of the dish by the clothspins. The Tape goes all the way around the outside of the dish, then turns 90 degrees, (This can be seen on pic 3 next to the blue clip at the bottom) The heat tape runs up the arm, weaves over, under and then over the tubes of the LNB assembly, then under, over, and under the tubes and then a third time Over, under and over. this provides enough heat to keep ice from forming on the LNB. This can be seen on pic 4, The cable then runs down the other side of the arm (note the foil tape to hold the cable against the LNB Arm) then around the assembly on the back of the reflector. This loop, combined with the loop around the outside of the dish provides enough heat to keep the dish Ice free. After looping around the assembly, the cable goes down the mast, and the thermostat is taped to the mast with Foil tape. this controls the whole thing and turns it on when the temperature drops to 33 degrees.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

pictures added (go back to first post)


----------



## IcedOmega13 (Mar 3, 2008)

if only D* would market a product directly to melt snow. Fire hazard perhaps?


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

I thought it was not a good idea to paint the dish with reflective or high gloss paint???

And you didn't actually paint the face/surface of the pucks, did you?


----------



## igator99 (Jul 28, 2006)

curt8403 said:


> This is a little early, but in time so that you can get ideas for doing something like this before winter when the weather is good.
> 
> My dish is a 3lnb (18X20) and is a Tip of the Hat to Stuart Sweet, who created an image of a gold Slimline. I was losing a bit of paint on my Dish, so I repainted it. I used Metallic Gold Spray paint, and I like the results. As you can see, the reflector, arm, and LNB are all gold. The Mast is also Gold. It is highly reflective, and my signal strength went up by 5 points.
> 
> ...


Two dishes? How are you neighboors liking that setup? Mine would have pitch forks and torches.:lol:


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

On a side note, your shingles are shot.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Looks good except for the clips,can you sick the heat strip with high temp silicone?


----------



## Tiger62 (Mar 18, 2008)

curt8403 said:


> This is a little early, but in time so that you can get ideas for doing something like this before winter when the weather is good.


Home made, huh? No kidding!


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

igator99 said:


> Two dishes? How are you neighboors liking that setup? Mine would have pitch forks and torches.:lol:


Is that a police car in the picture 4Th from the left? :eek2:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Well done, Curt! I like it!


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

EXTACAMO said:


> Is that a police car in the picture 4Th from the left? :eek2:


I noticed that too. :lol:

Except for the clips it looks nice, thank you for sharing Curt.

Now I thought that only Dish Network used those hooded LNB's (on the second dish). Since you did not put a heater on it as well I can only assume that you are not using it.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

JLucPicard said:


> I thought it was not a good idea to paint the dish with reflective or high gloss paint???
> 
> And you didn't actually paint the face/surface of the pucks, did you?


the faces of the LNB covers were not painted. that is all that was not painted,


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

igator99 said:


> Two dishes? How are you neighboors liking that setup? Mine would have pitch forks and torches.:lol:


neighbors have no real say, No Home Owners association, and we own the home


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

JeffBowser said:


> On a side note, your shingles are shot.


maybe so, but they still work, and as long as they work we will leave them. We are watching and know they must be replaced someday


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Draconis said:


> I noticed that too. :lol:
> 
> Except for the clips it looks nice, thank you for sharing Curt.
> 
> Now I thought that only Dish Network used those hooded LNB's (on the second dish). Since you did not put a heater on it as well I can only assume that you are not using it.


yes, it is a police car. The neighbor is a police officer. 
Hooded LNB.. Yes, it is Dish. it was for locals when we had dish (before 2004) it is inactive


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> yes, it is a police car. The neighbor is a police officer.
> Hooded LNB.. Yes, it is Dish. it was for locals when we had dish (before 2004) it is inactive


Might as well take it down then, that way less DirecTV nuts will razz you about it when you photograph your dish. 

If you leave the foot up there you should be no problems with leaks (I still have the foot from my old 3 LNB dish on my roof).

Besides, I hear that those old dishes are good as a Wok, or as a big frisbee.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Awesome job Curt!

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

be careful with that extension cord.....that could easily become
weather checked over time & you know the rest of that story...
i kinda like the gold look though...


----------



## Rolando42 (Apr 9, 2007)

FWIW - I used to have my dish mounted low on the roof as you do and I had to clear snow off it regularly as it would drift to 3-4 feet down there. However, at the peak of my roof, where my dish is installed now, I have never had a problem because the snow blows away from the peak leaving my dish squeeky clean. 

I have had a few issues with ice but the sun took care of that early the next morning.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Interesting, do you find you have issues with snow on your dish?

I have always seen these heaters and what not, but my dish never gets snow on it. Maybe just since it is so high on the roof or something.

We definitly get plenty of snow as well! (MN)


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Draconis said:


> Might as well take it down then, that way less DirecTV nuts will razz you about it when you photograph your dish.
> 
> If you leave the foot up there you should be no problems with leaks (I still have the foot from my old 3 LNB dish on my roof).
> 
> Besides, I hear that those old dishes are good as a Wok, or as a big frisbee.


I have thought of trying to reaim it for something like 95 or 72.5 just for fun I don't mind being Razzed, just remember I can razz back.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Grentz said:


> Interesting, do you find you have issues with snow on your dish?
> 
> I have always seen these heaters and what not, but my dish never gets snow on it. Maybe just since it is so high on the roof or something.
> 
> We definitly get plenty of snow as well! (MN)


I did indeed have issues with Snow before I added the heater. none since.

I think I might have LOS from the roof peak, not sure. Installer would not go that high anyway


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

ccr1958 said:


> be careful with that extension cord.....that could easily become
> weather checked over time & you know the rest of that story...
> i kinda like the gold look though...


Oh, I do check the cord for damage. and the plug part is covered with tape to keep snow and water out.


----------



## fl panthers (Sep 19, 2007)

now go spray it gold again to hide all that


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

fl panthers said:


> now go spray it gold again to hide all that


curt8403 = Auric Goldfinger.....that ruby laser would have done a fine job melting ice and snow as well.....


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> yes, it is a police car. The neighbor is a police officer.
> Hooded LNB.. Yes, it is Dish. it was for locals when we had dish (before 2004) it is inactive


Thought it might have been the dish police. "Sir, drop the paint and step away from the dish." All kidding aside. An interesting solution to to an p*** in the a** problem.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

K4SMX said:


> curt8403 = Auric Goldfinger.....that ruby laser would have done a fine job melting ice and snow as well.....


or a flame thrower :hurah:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Rolando42 said:


> FWIW - I used to have my dish mounted low on the roof as you do and I had to clear snow off it regularly as it would drift to 3-4 feet down there. However, at the peak of my roof, where my dish is installed now, I have never had a problem because the snow blows away from the peak leaving my dish squeeky clean.
> 
> I have had a few issues with ice but the sun took care of that early the next morning.


I don't have snow problems here, my dish is on the wall.  What I do have is slush and ice problems once or twice a year. This solution would be perfect for me and I have an outlet right above the dish.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Another solution to this might be to use an aftermarket defroster for a car window. It would run on low voltage (12v) so you wouldn’t have to worry about electrical issues as long as the transformer was suitable located out of the weather. You should be able to stick it right on the front surface of the dish itself.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

rudeney said:


> Another solution to this might be to use an aftermarket defroster for a car window. It would run on low voltage (12v) so you wouldn't have to worry about electrical issues as long as the transformer was suitable located out of the weather. You should be able to stick it right on the front surface of the dish itself.


how would you turn it on or off. the heat tape runs at low amperage and has a thermostat. what would the cost of an aftermarket defroster?


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> how would you turn it on or off. the heat tape runs at low amperage and has a thermostat. what would the cost of an aftermarket defroster?


Details, details! Add a thermostat so anytime it's below, say 30F, turn it on. Cost? $30 or so, plus a transformer (maybe another $30).


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

rudeney said:


> Details, details! Add a thermostat so anytime it's below, say 30F, turn it on. Cost? $30 or so, plus a transformer (maybe another $30).


my whole system cost me 20.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Yeah, but what’s it going to cost you when a squirrel chews through that extension cord and starts a fire that burns the house down?


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

rudeney said:


> Yeah, but what's it going to cost you when a squirrel chews through that extension cord and starts a fire that burns the house down?


there are NO Squirrels in my area. Cats got them all:lol:


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

If you have natural gas heat, just mount the dish above the flue.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

DarinC said:


> If you have natural gas heat, just mount the dish above the flue.


is that anything like "One Flue over the KooKoo's nest"


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> is that anything like "One Flue over the KooKoo's nest"


 BA DA BUMP TSsssss.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

DarinC said:


> If you have natural gas heat, just mount the dish above the flue.


I'm not about to remount my dish on the roof for that reason. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> I'm not about to remount my dish on the roof for that reason.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


I've seen his Dish, I don't blame him. It is wonderful where it is. and it is just high enough that the mice cannot get to it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Clothespins, huh....?   :lol:


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Clothespins, huh....?   :lol:


cheap, and rubberized ones do not loosen or slip


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

curt8403 said:


> cheap, and rubberized ones do not loosen or slip


I just love high tech solutions.... 

A+ for concept and execution.

C- for design....... :lol:


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I just love high tech solutions....
> 
> A+ for concept and execution.
> 
> C- for design....... :lol:


fast and dirty, but Silicon or RTV does not work. insulates too much.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

curt8403 said:


> fast and dirty, but Silicon or RTV does not work. insulates too much.


I commend the creativity.

It the resistance to a good windstorm I'd worry about.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Well, since he did this last year, and we've had some horrific winds, I'd say his method works very well.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Tom Robertson said:


> Well, since he did this last year, and we've had some horrific winds, I'd say his method works very well.


OK...it passed the litmus test then.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> OK...it passed the litmus test then.


I never even had so much as a pixelated screen once it was installed. before I got SFSS every time it snowed.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I'd like to see some version that had a second thermostat that turned the heater off when the temp dropped below 20° or so. Below that, I don't expect any buildup on the dish, the show should be dry enough to slide right off. And I don't get much of a snow buildup anyway. Only slush as the temp hovers around freezing.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

It slices...it dices...it melts snow and ice....it.....


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

I think Curt needs to put a spotlight on that dish to show it off at night. Maybe even one of those rotating color-changing deals like you use with aluminum Christmas trees.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Just a suggestion...what about epoxy rather than the clips? Then again if you're happy with what you got and the neighbors aren't ticked...no reason to change.


----------



## Jimbo2 (May 10, 2007)

rudeney said:


> I think Curt needs to put a spotlight on that dish to show it off at night. Maybe even one of those rotating color-changing deals like you use with aluminum Christmas trees.


I like the spot light idea ...... he can use the spot light shining on the dish to melt the snow ....

Jimbo


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Jimbo2 said:


> I like the spot light idea ...... he can use the spot light shining on the dish to melt the snow ....
> 
> Jimbo


Laser light works better....


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Curt nice job I like the gold dish


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Is that a loose shingle I see in that one photo....?

*(OK...just kidding)*


----------



## TheGreatLogan (May 25, 2008)

beautiful i had to say, brilliant, i have to tell all my friends to do this, it will solve lots of problems!!!


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

RedGreen would be proud


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Ken S said:


> Just a suggestion...what about epoxy rather than the clips? Then again if you're happy with what you got and the neighbors aren't ticked...no reason to change.


epoxy is basically a plastic. tends to block heat rather than transfer it. diminishes the efficiency. so ,, NO


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

rudeney said:


> I think Curt needs to put a spotlight on that dish to show it off at night. Maybe even one of those rotating color-changing deals like you use with aluminum Christmas trees.


oh, now that Idea would have the neighbor across the street up in arms. and since his car is a black and white, I don't want to rile him too much


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

an Update:

It is now Snow Season in Utah, and my dish is now plugged in, no SFSS  no hose, no super soaker, no pam, no WD-40 NO HASSLE :lol:


----------



## BlueGuy (Aug 29, 2008)

rudeney said:


> Yeah, but what's it going to cost you when a squirrel chews through that extension cord and starts a fire that burns the house down?


If the house burnt down insurance would buy him new shingles


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

BlueGuy said:


> If the house burnt down insurance would buy him new shingles


I can see it now.


----------



## seltech (Feb 5, 2008)

lol thats brilliant curt! function over form any day


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Ah snow in mid Tennessee is very minor. It's a possibility. So when DirecTV mounted my (single LNB, no HD guys) dish I had it mounted by a window so I could reach out and wipe the dish lnb off. I can take a pic if anyone wants to see it.


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

i like it, but my wife would kill me. That thing is fugly. Well done though, you are an evil genius.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Sackchamp56 said:


> i like it, but my wife would kill me. That thing is fugly. Well done though, you are an evil genius.


it's cheap, it works well, my wife does not mind at all (She prefers not to have to climb a ladder to sweep the dish while I am at work)


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Laser light works better....


I do have a strobe light I could put up. should I?


----------

